# Pum and Thumb ID's



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok...

Here are the updated shots of the "vents" I had in my previous post as well as some pums I want some further validation on....


























This was the original shot I posted which raised some discussion...









Pums....

Morph 1: This guy was labeled Cristobal and has a yellowish color although it tends to look more orange in the photo's.

























































Morph 2: Branco? Looks different from the next two which also were labeled Branco









Morph 3: Branco? (two different frogs)

















Thanks for the help all!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

nice how much were they each.


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

morph 2 looks like Cristobal not branco


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Those vents have an interesting pattern, the last pic looks like a Yuri imitator. The first morph of pumilio is a Guarumo, morph 2 is a branco from the colors of the legs


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, they are definately vents. I think the original pic is just a combination of lacking typical pattern, the round black dot on the nose not being clear, and color being off. The animals in the first 3 pics have pretty variable pattern, so it shouldn't be too suprising to have such an obscure patterned animal in the group as well.

Do you have import date information on the pumilio? That could help...


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

The first pics are Gray Legged Vents iff i am correct.

-Yidso


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Corey,

The "cristobal" was recorded as an 06 import.

I haven't been able to reach Kris Dietz to confirm the others.

Morph 2 looks like the frogs I saw on Cristobal when I was in Panama. There is another in the tank I couldn't find to snap a shot, lighter in color but still same patterns. 

So what is your opinion on pums 1 and 3? 3's should be Branco and 1 looks a heck of alot like the Chiriqui River/Guaramo's that Mike recently imported.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

1 Chiriqui
2 Cristo
3 Branco


Hmmm?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't think the first one is a chiriqui... I would lean more towards the "guaramo" type. Just... too yellowy and the spotting looks wrong. I never really got good at telling the christobal and brancos apart... at that point I was just like... screw it, I don't want to work with them anyways.


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Not sure if I am the Mike you are talking about. I havent brought in any chir river in quite a while. I did bring in what I believe to be Guaramo River's. I'll have CITES info this week from the farm but I am not sure if it will be site specific...if I do I will let you know


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah Mike...

That was my mistake....I meant Rio's

I am a bit confused with the "Rio" terminology since Rio means river. There are alot of Rio's where pums are found. What Rio do you guys mean when saying Rio?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

The rio that everyone is talking about right now would be Rio Brancos.

Mike
Treetop Botanicals


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah...thanks.

Well yours definitely look alot different from the 4 branco's I have now. So I will go with the general consensus that those are G's.

Thanks!


----------

